# Clausing 8520 for sale in Atlanta



## Rootpass

Clausing 8520 milling machine
					

Clausing 8520 milling machine in great shape. Virtually zero backlash and all sliding surfaces are very nice. Recently installed Ditron DRO. MT2 spindle. 3 phase machine with VFD (240v single phase...



					atlanta.craigslist.org


----------



## Rootpass

Sold $2350 minus the VFD


----------



## Packard V8

Thanks for the update on the selling price.  I'll be listing one of my 8520s and was wondering about the going rate.

jack vines


----------



## Rootpass

I like to see what things sell for too. I’ll update the other one when it sells.


----------



## Aaron_W

Packard V8 said:


> Thanks for the update on the selling price.  I'll be listing one of my 8520s and was wondering about the going rate.
> 
> jack vines



I've seen several 8520 and 8530 over the past year in California. All listed at $2500 and sold or at least the ads were gone within a few days. Most had minimal tooling / accessories included. One had a DRO but no tooling not even a vise, the others mostly just a vise and a maybe few misc collets. All appeared to be in very good condition.


----------



## Latinrascalrg1

I believe the seller inverted the 4 digit model number to 8250 however its a sold price example in the Michigan area.  Hes been trying to sell for close to a year IIRC with price first listed at $2500 if I remember correctly. The seller dropped the price to the listed $1495 a few months back and it finally just recently sold.  Eventhough we can be pretty sure it was no lore the $1495.00 we dont know for sure what the final price was!









						Clausing Mill 8250 - SOLD
					

Circa 1966 Clausing Mill. Teco phase converter from 3 phase to 220. Variable speed. Drawbar thrust bearings were replaced. Quill lever gears have been replaced. X-Axis power feed by AClass APF-280....



					detroit.craigslist.org
				




This is the 8520 Correct?


----------



## Aaron_W

Latinrascalrg1 said:


> I believe the seller inverted the 4 digit model number to 8250 however its a sold price example in the Michigan area.  Hes been trying to sell for close to a year IIRC with price first listed at $2500 if I remember correctly. The seller dropped the price to the listed $1495 a few months back and it finally just recently sold.  Eventhough we can be pretty sure it was no lore the $1495.00 we dont know for sure what the final price was!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clausing Mill 8250 - SOLD
> 
> 
> Circa 1966 Clausing Mill. Teco phase converter from 3 phase to 220. Variable speed. Drawbar thrust bearings were replaced. Quill lever gears have been replaced. X-Axis power feed by AClass APF-280....
> 
> 
> 
> detroit.craigslist.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the 8520 Correct?



It is an 8520, but also consider location, it seems Michigan is the land of $20 Southbend lathes and $25 Bridgeports if some posts are to be believed. 

That one has a decent selection of tooling, and an aftermarket power feed, but no vise. 3 phase with a VFD which is nice, but also scares some away.

It looks kind of rough, heavily worn, flaking paint, appears to be a lot of surface rust and some missing or replaced with non-standard fittings. In particular I don't see the fine quill feed hand wheel, not in place on the quill or laying among any of the photos of associated hardware. That is kind of an important feature, and probably not a cheap replacement.

The ones I saw asking / assumed or confirmed selling for $2500 all looked to be in much better shape than that one.


----------



## Latinrascalrg1

I dont know whos been telling them lies about Michigan giving lathes and mills away for those prices at least not in my experience!  In fact I see more often then not the seller seem to think they have king tuts treasure and want to get rich off the sale but every now and again a good deal does show itself but you gotta be real quick closing the deal.


----------



## Aaron_W

Latinrascalrg1 said:


> I dont know whos been telling them lies about Michigan giving lathes and mills away for those prices at least not in my experience!  In fact I see more often then not the seller seem to think they have king tuts treasure and want to get rich off the sale but every now and again a good deal does show itself but you gotta be real quick closing the deal.



I wonder sometimes when posters mention what they paid if they are leaving out the fact that it was 1987.   Then again there are some people who are really good at finding amazing deals.


----------



## Rootpass

I’ll attach pictures now that the add is gone


----------



## Packard V8

That is definitely better than average condition for a 50-70-year-old mill.

jack vines


----------



## Rootpass

Packard V8 said:


> That is definitely better than average condition for a 50-70-year-old mill.
> 
> jack vines


It is beautiful. The only reason for selling was I had the opportunity to buy a Wells-Index. This 8520 had less than a tenth tir on the spindle when the buyer checked it out.


----------



## Latinrascalrg1

Ok so Another one of these 8520 clausing mills just popped up on my local craigslist radar and Im 99.999999999⁹% sure its the same mill in the link i shared above in post #6!

Yeah im sure its very possible that it didnt sell like it shows in that earlier post and the owner choose to relist it this way to go after a higher price again!  However there is different contact information as well as location being quite a distance away from the original listing address and the background is definitely a different spot.

Anyway I wonder what the deal was? Maybe the buyer thought it was better to seek Forgiveness vs Asking Permission and didnt get that forgiveness like he/she/they figured!

Or maybe im incorrect on my suspicion and this mill is just coincidentally similar......I Mean The way its setup the same with the same gouge marks in the table and grease spots on the cabinet door dont really prove anything! 









						Clausing Mill 8520
					

Clausing 8520 mill. Teco phase converter, from 220v to 3 phase 3/4 hp motor. X-axis power feed, Variable spindle speed. # 2 MT spindle. Disassembles so that 2 people could get it into a...



					annarbor.craigslist.org


----------



## Aaron_W

Latinrascalrg1 said:


> Ok so Another one of these 8520 clausing mills just popped up on my local craigslist radar and Im 99.999999999⁹% sure its the same mill in the link i shared above in post #6!
> 
> Yeah im sure its very possible that it didnt sell like it shows in that earlier post and the owner choose to relist it this way to go after a higher price again!  However there is different contact information as well as location being quite a distance away from the original listing address and the background is definitely a different spot.
> 
> Anyway I wonder what the deal was? Maybe the buyer thought it was better to seek Forgiveness vs Asking Permission and didnt get that forgiveness like he/she/they figured!
> 
> Or maybe im incorrect on my suspicion and this mill is just coincidentally similar......I Mean The way its setup the same with the same gouge marks in the table and grease spots on the cabinet door dont really prove anything!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clausing Mill 8520
> 
> 
> Clausing 8520 mill. Teco phase converter, from 220v to 3 phase 3/4 hp motor. X-axis power feed, Variable spindle speed. # 2 MT spindle. Disassembles so that 2 people could get it into a...
> 
> 
> 
> annarbor.craigslist.org




That has to be the same mill, it has the same freakishly large quill down feed handle, same non-standard wheel on the knee (factory is a long handle), still missing the quill fine feed hand wheel, same aftermarket power feed on the right side (factory goes on the left), control box added to the column and same rather rough overall condition (they could have at least given it a Simple Green sponge bath to pretty it up).

Maybe somebody bought it thinking the seller didn't know what it was worth and they could flip it for a quick profit? Condition matters and all the ones I've seen listing at $2500 and selling quickly were in very good shape, like the one the OP was selling. This one has numerous non-standard replacement pieces and missing bits. It may be a perfectly fine mill, but they shouldn't be expecting to get the same price as one in great shape.

Something with the Clausing vertical mills is they are lightweight mills and relatively delicate compared to a Bridgeport or clone. I suspect most of the ones that have lasted 40-60 years to be offered for sale were well cared for, and those that weren't have been scraped. 

The quill down feed handle on the mill in the ad looks like it is twice as long as stock. The 8520 spindles are a known weakness, so an extra large handle giving an operator the ability to really "get on it" can't be doing that one any favors. If you do go look at it, I'd give a good look at the spindle operation. The $1500 in the prior ad seemed a much more reasonable price to me based on appearance.


----------



## Aaron_W

Rootpass said:


> I’ll attach pictures now that the add is gone



Yours has the 4" spacer which gives it the same table to spindle as the 8530. If you look at the seam right above the Clausing tag on the column and compare to the stock column of the one on the ad Latinrascalrg1 posted you can see the difference. Yours has some distance (4") from the seam to the head swivel, where the second is just a short flange at the seam and then the swivel point.


----------

